

Ask HN: The Bay Area has tons of dark fiber; why do we have no fiber options? - mmanfrin

Oh, what would it take to get residential fiber up and running?
======
kogir
The dark fiber probably isn't near you. If it is, you can usually lease it and
trench to your house. Most people don't do this because even after the one
time trench fee, leasing the line and connecting at an exchange are just
expensive.

I looked into doing this on the Palo Alto municipal fiber ring. Would have
cost $700-1000 per month. Pass.

